# Orange Internet Everywhere 64 Bit Xp Drivers



## petedangerous (Aug 19, 2008)

I've just upgraded my pc and am now running on 64 bit xp. i have plugged in my icon 225 and it says that my operating system is not supported. Anyone any ideas on where i can find the correct drivers, thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hello,
Have a look at this thread...........
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f135/mobile-broadband-option-icon-225-a-238160.html

Have you contacted Orange Support?


----------



## petedangerous (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I have been on the phone to Orange for hours but it seems they don't support 64 bit. The only comment they gave me was that I shouldn't have changed my operating system which I thought was very helpful.
Oh well hopefully the world will catch up to 64bit otherwise I will go back to normal XP, thanks again


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Pete
Try this.......you need to scroll way down the page....
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/106673
Worth a try.


----------

